# I don't know why I like this haunt video so much, but...



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I do.
For some reason I think it would be a really fun haunt to go to.
The video is so much fun to watch.

I think the guy with the horn is really unsettling actually.
I mean it's weird, but actually kinda creepy.
The kid is a good actor.

I got some cool ideas from the video actually so hopefully you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Very cool video! It actually makes a really small trail seem way longer with those pauses at scenes.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Cool vid. Does give ya ideas.
Theres one ive been trying to find, with some girl in it, i'll start a new thread and perhaps someone can help.

Thanks for posting that vid.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I watched so many on YouTube by searching "Halloween Haunt" so maybe I saw it.
What else was in that video with the girl that you're looking for?


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

There's a lot you can do if you have a guide with your party... I had almost forgot.

May need to guide it this year...


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Awsome video. Makes me wish I could do a haunted trail.


----------

